# gcc-5.2.0



## talsamon (Jul 25, 2015)

During compile a error message appeasrs:


```
libgcj failure: gcj linkage error.
Incorrect library ABI version detected. Aborting. Aborted
```
.

But compiles to the end, and installs, don't know if this is problematic.


----------

